# to drink or not to drink???



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

So, my wifes uncle gave me a sealed bottle of Crown Royal from 1972 :clap2:

So, is it good to drink? Will all the age have any positve effects on the whiskey since it has been in a glass bottle?

Seeing what the experts on here think

Appreciate the help Botl!!!


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

A blended whiskey wont age in the bottle. BUT it will taste just as good as the day it was put in the bottle. Don't quote me on this but CR used to age there whiskey longer back in the 70's than they do now, so it would be better than the stuff you can buy now.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes that's correct distilled spirits stop aging or rather maturing once bottled. Unlike wines and some beers that will continue to age mature even after bottling. :dude::laser::beerchug:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I figured it would probably not make a difference sitting in a glass bottle

wonder if it is worth anything to say a collector. Then maybe I could go and buy a couple of bottles of Jack instead???


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Coop D said:


> I figured it would probably not make a difference sitting in a glass bottle
> 
> wonder if it is worth anything to say a collector. Then maybe I could go and buy a couple of bottles of Jack instead???


I am sure it is worth something to a collector.:beerchug:


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Coop D said:


> I figured it would probably not make a difference sitting in a glass bottle
> 
> wonder if it is worth anything to say a collector. Then maybe I could go and buy a couple of bottles of Jack instead???


1972...does it still have the government stamp / label on it? That definitely increases the value. If it's fallen off, then it won't be worth as much.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> 1972...does it still have the government stamp / label on it? That definitely increases the value. If it's fallen off, then it won't be worth as much.


Still has the Gov stamp on there not broken and in pretty good shape :whoo:

I am just thinking if I can turn one bottle of booze, into say 3 bottles of booze.... I would have to call myself Jesus for a few days :hippie:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I am sure it is worth something to a collector.:beerchug:


I see them on Ebay for a decent amount. Not sure how I feel about listing booze on ebay


----------



## HMMWV (Jan 22, 2010)

Send to me I'll let you know.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

HMMWV said:


> Send to me I'll let you know.


Send me a PM with your PooPal addy so I can send you an invoice :clap2:


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Coop D said:


> I see them on Ebay for a decent amount. Not sure how I feel about listing booze on ebay


Lol...yeah, I'm not sure how legal it is. You might be able to do well in the right live auction, though

Buying old dusty bottles of whiskey | Auction Finds (gives some comments from purchasers of unopened, aged whiskey)

WhiskyAuction.Com (I dunno how legit this is, but maybe it's worth looking into)

That's great news about the label, too!

EDIT to add: D'oh! Just realized the WhiskeyAuction site is in Germany! Dunno if that'll make a difference or not, but there it is. lol


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for the links John!!!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Coop D said:


> Thanks for the links John!!!


Anytime, Scott! I'm curious too, because I used to collect minature liquor bottles (now they call 'em 'shooters') waaay back in the day when they were glass and stamped. Still have a few boxes I don't know what to do with...can't bring myself to drink them.

That WhiskeyAuction site is pretty damned cool, too. Have you checked that out yet? I've been looking around it since I found the link.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Some cool stuff on there! could be really drunk from that site!!!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Coop D said:


> Some cool stuff on there! could be really drunk from that site!!!


Definitely looks legit, and there's some great stuff on there.

Man, I wish I were independently wealthy.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> Definitely looks legit, and there's some great stuff on there.
> 
> Man, I wish I were independently wealthy.


Don't we all!!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I'd say if you kept the bottle in a place where it was room temp and wasn't exposed to sources of intense light/heat you will have some good stuff there. Remember that booze has a tremendous mark up here in the states so unless it's a bottle of some exquisite stuff I wouldn't hold my breath on making anything that is going to put you in the next tax bracket. One of the reasons the wife and I travel to the Caribbean is because of the "ridiculous" pricing we get on alcohol. Even CR on the cruise ships is still a good deal when they run their 2 for 1 at $37. In St. Thomas you can get CR all day long for around $15- $20 for their big bottle. While I don't drink a lot of booze ( except for Drambuie when I smoke ) even their big bottle is approaching $50...but in the island it is still around $25 and I plan to bring back about 4 bottles in Nov. when we go there.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I will probably just drink it to see how it is. How many other times will I get to open a bottle of booze that is older then me!


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

I was at a friends Sunday watching football and he pulled out a bottle of JW Black from 1969 that he father had left him.

The bottle had been opened about 10 year's ago but he doesn't drink Scotch so it has just been sitting in the cabinet.

I finally had to ask him to put it away so I would stop re-filling my glass.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I think I may drink it on Satuday


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Coop D said:


> I think I may drink it on Satuday


Let us know how it is, please!

Oh, and


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Drink it! Spirits don't age unless they're in the wood barrel they were meant to age in when they were aging... :rofl:

Seriously, drink it... It's only evaporating now, not getting any better.


----------



## dasronin (May 31, 2010)

The only time anyone gave me a bottle was to put it in the recycle bin! Some people have all the luck.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

It looks like a Crown bottle, just a little different then the current bottles.

I will take some pictures when we are drinking it, then I will send the empty bottle to Dasronin to recycle for me!!!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

just drink the fuggin thing right now Scott, you love getting drunk at work, admit it.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

scottw said:


> just drink the fuggin thing right now Scott, you love getting drunk at work, admit it.


:blah::blah::blah:

I would, but it is at home....


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

haha, im gonna taste this saturday. looking forward to it


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

SMOKE20 said:


> haha, im gonna taste this saturday. looking forward to it


That's not all your going to taste!!!!:caked:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Here are the pics of the bottle before Smoke20 and I put a hurtin' on it!!!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Allllrightythen___!

Was it tasty? Was it expeditious? :ask:


:rockon:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

It tasted a lot smoother then normal recent crown. Not sure if it was in my mind or not.

Smoke20 loved the stuff. I think he was drinking more then me!!! The word spread around the B&M that I had a sealed bottle and people came over and were hanging out by us


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

WOW, I had forgotten until I saw the pics that bottles use to have paper seals on them. Glad to hear that it was a good drink. Did you guys finish the bottle?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Coop D said:


> Here are the pics of the bottle before Smoke20 and I put a hurtin' on it!!!


Nice looking bottle Coop!:bump2:


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

My dad (RIP) gave me a bottle of CR in the box, in the bag, with paper tax seal across the top. That was in 1969 the year I graduated high school.. It's still like that today. I will crack it when my son and his wife have their first child...


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

I hate to burst anyones bubble here, but whiskey, scotch, bourbon, etc....they all continue to age in the bottle and will definitely get smoother and more refined as the years go by!!! A bottle of say 1946 cognac will be smooth as butter compared to if you drank it in said year...everything ages pretty much and gets smoother, even beer!!!!! Especially beer actually!!!! Just my .02...glad u enjjoyed that CR Coop


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

We have a little left of the bottle, but it was very smooth and was going down with out any problems.

I actually was just gifted a bottle of 1969 sealed Canadian Whisky. Not seeing a lot about in online, but I will have to take some pictures and see what anyone on here knows about it. 

I also got an opened bottle of Jim Beam from the early 70s. There was also a really cool Jim Beam "lincoln Continental" car decanteur with a sealed bottle. The side of the car had "100 months aged" on it. This also looks to be early to mid 70's by the style, but no tags on it with any dates. When my wifes grandma moves, I have a feeling I will be getting that as well.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

PunchMan6 said:


> I hate to burst anyones bubble here, but whiskey, scotch, bourbon, etc....they all continue to age in the bottle and will definitely get smoother and more refined as the years go by!!! A bottle of say 1946 cognac will be smooth as butter compared to if you drank it in said year...everything ages pretty much and gets smoother, even beer!!!!! Especially beer actually!!!! Just my .02...glad u enjjoyed that CR Coop


You might want to read this.

Article "Whiskey Basics"


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I think the only reason for it tasting smoother may have been that CR use to age their product longer before bottling it in the early 70's. Seemed to not have a bite to it like the current crown has. other then that I couldn't notice any difference. Also, smoking cigar after cigar while drinking it probably didn't help!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Coop D said:


> I think the only reason for it tasting smoother may have been that CR use to age their product longer before bottling it in the early 70's. Seemed to not have a bite to it like the current crown has. other then that I couldn't notice any difference. Also, smoking cigar after cigar while drinking it probably didn't help!!!


I am sure the power of suggestion fits into the equation as well. I think its called the placebo effect. Nah forget it that's with pills!:dizzy:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

It got me feeling pretty good, so mission accomplished!!!


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Coop D said:


> I think the only reason for it tasting smoother may have been that CR use to age their product longer before bottling it in the early 70's. Seemed to not have a bite to it like the current crown has. other then that I couldn't notice any difference. Also, smoking cigar after cigar while drinking it probably didn't help!!!


The fact is older booze was better booze as more care, time and traditional techniques were employed years ago.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Now they just mass produce the crap to sell more of it. As long as it gets me feeling good, I like it!!!


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

No one's said it yet so I will: Kudos for taking that once-in-a-lifetime bottle to your B&M and sharing the experience!

I have a bottle of Macallen 18 created the year I was born. No idea what I'm saving it for, short of the plot of Red Dawn coming to fruition.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Just watch yourself cause its against the law to ship booze to a dozen states or more!!!!!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

CaptainEnormous said:


> No one's said it yet so I will: Kudos for taking that once-in-a-lifetime bottle to your B&M and sharing the experience!
> 
> I have a bottle of Macallen 18 created the year I was born. No idea what I'm saving it for, short of the plot of Red Dawn coming to fruition.


Might as well let other BOTL enjoy something special!!!


----------

